# ährätä



## Gavril

Päivää,

I’ve run into the verb _ährätä _a few times, but I can’t find a dictionary definition. Here’s one sentence I’ve seen online with _ährätä_:



> Mielenkiintoista ährätä sitä pannuhuoneen ovesta sisään muutaman millin marginaaleilla ja sitten 1,5 metriä alas lattialle.


 
”It would be interesting to [ährätä] it from the boiler-room door inside by a margin of a few millimeters, and then 1.5 meters down to the floor.“

In this context, “it” (_sitä_) refers to a type of boiler. But what does _ährätä _mean?

Kiitos avustanne


----------



## Hakro

_Ährätä_ means something like to work slowly, with difficulties, "peg/beaver away, grub, toil away" -- I have no idea which translation would be the best. 

I hope this helps a bit, Gavril.


----------



## Gavril

In this case (and others where I've seen _ährätä _used), it seems as though _ährätä_ means "to cram" or "to carefully position (something)". Do you think that the second meaning fits with the context that I quoted?

These meanings could be connected to the one that you mention, since you often have to "toil away" in order to cram/reposition something into a new space.


----------



## Hakro

I'm sorry that my English is so poor that I can't find a good translation, if there is any. In my dictionaries I've found a dozen of translations but I can't tell which would be the best.

In your example _ährätä_ means working slowly with difficulties, moving the heavy boiler in through the narrow space. This is all I can explain.


----------



## Gavril

Now that I think about it, you could probably use the phrase “work in” to translate _ährätä sisään _in this context, and “work down” for _ährätä alas_:

”It would be interesting if you could work it [=the boiler] a few millimeters in from the boiler room door, and then 1.5 meters down to the floor.“

Kiitos vielä kerran Hakro!


----------



## Hakro

My pleasure, Gavril!


----------



## hui

> Mielenkiintoista ährätä sitä pannuhuoneen ovesta  sisään muutaman millin marginaaleilla ja sitten 1,5 metriä alas  lattialle.


It was a painstakingly slow (= "interesting") task to (try to) fit it through the  boiler room door by (margins of) a fraction of an inch (at a time) and  then 1,5 meters down [the stairs?] to the floor.

_ährätä_ = to work painstakingly slowly, back and forth, an inch by inch, etc.


----------

